# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Coşkun (Panax) Paramızı İade Etmedi, Hap yerine bitki çayı gönderdiler

## Gokhan123

Tv 'de gördüğümüz Dr. Ömer Coşkun 02124702020 no'lu telefonu arayıp annemin kanser hastalığından dolayı son çare olarak gördüğüm bitkisel ilaçlardan sipariş ettim. Memnun kalmazsanız paranız iade dendi. Sipariş geldiğinde ilaçların konuştuğumuz gibi olmadığını paketi açınca anladım. Hap olarak anlaştığım ilaçların tümü bitkisel çaydı. 

Annemin hiçbir şey yeyip içemediğini söylediğim halde hepsinin ayrı ayrı hazırlanma tarifleri ve bir yığın çay. Aradım hap için anlaştığımızı annemin bu çayları içemeyeceğini ve bu yüzden iade etmek istediğimi söyledim. Ancak satılan mal geri alınmaz diye çıkış yaparak telefonu kapattılar. Defalarca da aramamıza rağmen telefonumuz açılmadı.
Kaynak: https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...e-etmedi/64ghr

----------

